# tv alcove units price guide



## scottishbob

Hi Guys 
Have been recently asked to price for a job 
2 built-in alcove units either side of a chimney breast, 
Made from mdf and painted similar to this pic.
i would appreciate your input on what to charge 
each unit will be 4ft 1/2 foot wide by 7ft high 
spray finish in white 
I figure it will take no more than €220 in material

only looking for a rough ball part figure!
thanks bob


----------



## shawnmasterson

I would price it at around $2000 installed, but I don't use mdf. 
it would be birch plywood, and poplar or maple face frames.


----------



## PLK

I would price it closer to $2,700. It all depends on where you live. I work in the western suburbs of chicago and some pricy homes. If I were to do this in Manhattan on a 34th floor unit my price would probably triple.

So ball park figure, 1,500-9,000 depending on where your building.

There was a recent post about figuring your cost of work recently on here that I suggest you search. It has great info.

Paul


----------



## shawnmasterson

its Ironic the price difference between where I live (West side of South Bend)and Chicago.


----------



## DrDirt

I don't do MDF either. have used some MDO for a painted project that needed to have better structure than MDF has alone (e.g. screw holding).

Surprised the costs are so cheap - @ 220 in materials.

Red Flags: Do you have to match current baseboard? 
I notice in the pic - the room has tall baseboards and all is well.
But sometimes a customer wants a match to existing baseboard. Or they want the unit to go to the ceiling, so you have to match current crown molding in the room - - which may be some out of production hand cut material from 100 years ago.

Hardware:
I like the soft close hinges - e.g. Blum Blue motion. they run ~15 USD/pair - - so 60 dollars for hinges, and ~40 dollars in knob/pulls (10 dollars each).

So I see a hundred dollars in hardware, before buying wood…. but I have no idea the prices around the UK.

That being said, and assuming I didn't have to match a weird crown molding - - I would expect ~1000/unit… so 2 grand for the job.


----------

